# Breed Choice



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Alright...We currently have an 11 year old yellow lab and a 4 year old dachshund. They are both females and great dogs. The lab has turned into one hell of a waterfowler but can no longer hunt because of the pain she is in. It almost makes me cry to see her jump up into the pickup in the morning and then have to tell her she can't come with us. She has more heart than any dog I've hunted with but I just can't justify allowing her to go and then be in so much pain afterwards. It's time for a new pup. My dads birthday is in a couple weeks and I'm hoping to get him one. I feel like I'm replacing my hunting dog..and it feels wrong to do it. My dad could never have another lab just because it would feel wrong and would be too much like replacing her and you never could replace a dog. I guess it's just some hangup we have but we will not be able to get over it. We are bigtime duck hunters but also like to pheasant hunt a bit. What would be another breed that is a good water dog but can also get on the pheasants? Female for sure right? What breeds are not territorial and known to have a good demenor? I just think another lab is out of the question as great as they are. Thanks for your help, Nick


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

I would make certain that you can't get over getting another lab. The joy that your current dog has given you can be renewed with another lab. All breeds are different and there is not one breed that will fit everyone. If the lab is your breed of choice, it will be hard to find a dog that you will suit you as well as a lab.

However, if you want to get another breed, there are many options. As you can see by my screen name, I am a boykin lover. They are absolutely hunting machines and would be hard to beat on ducks and pheasants.

I would also look into goldens and chessies if you want a flusher/retriever. Many of the versatile dogs would fit the bill as well. Deutch Draathers, GWP, pudelpointers.....would all make great choices. I would research each of these breeds and see what looks and characteristics you like. THEN THE MOST IMPORTANT part is to find the right litter. If you do your homework, you will find a great hunting partner!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If you can just find a nice litter of well bred labs, hold that wriggling pup and smell that incredible puppy breath, it won't feel so wrong and your old gal would tell you that it wasn't wrong. Maybe a cute little pup would brighten the days she has left.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

funny you should mention that....four years ago I bought a chocolate lab as a pet and it was a impulse buy...at the time I had a samoyed....the best dog Ive ever had the oportunity to live with...this summer she was just over 14 years old and I unfortunately had to put her down...her hind legs just wouldnt let her walk very far and just slept most of the time....getting back to my story , before we brought this pup home my sammy(sugar was her name) was so-so and just living....when we brought that pup home she livined right up...just like she was a pup herself....my lab was very attached to her and for the longest time was always running to the car to she if she was going to come out whenever we came home....still breaks my heart trying to figure out if it was to soon to do this but in the end Im glad I didnt have to watch her suffer anymore trying to get up stairs...not being able to get on the bed anymore to sleep on my feet....I have an 80 lb lab for that now....this was the first dog I have ever had to play the father role with and step up and do what was supposed to be the right thing......I have a million great stories about her but I dont want to take over this thread...lately I purchased a brindled colored doxie and my lab is no longer moping around looking for my sammy...in the end do what you feel you need to do and no dog will ever take another dogs place no matter what the breed you will just find another spot open in your heart for them RIP Sugar


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothing makes an old dog young like a new pup. If a lab is your choice than look for a lab..


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll throw the English Springer Spaniel into the mix.

Mine loves the water and loves the thick cattails for Roosters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you tried cosequin for you old lab?? it can really help amazingly well in some cases.

Its worth a try it takes afew weeks to see the effect but it can be dramatic.

I would also give her some Hyaluronic Acid Supplementation, that stuff really helped one of my horses.

You can get both from vet catalogs like fosters ands smith ect.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

get a lab. I think everyone goes through a tough time with a favorite dog. Getting a different breed won't fix the pain. No dog will ever take the place of..but might renew your spirits. I had to put down a 13 yr old lab last fall. Just about killed me. I got another one. And though i love this dog very much, it will never hold a candle to my first one. No dog ever will. Get back on the horse with another lab. They are argueably the most versatile breed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The hunting you describe is what a lab does well-mostly ducks, some upland-, just pick a different color. It will make a differance in your mind.

Eleven can be an old age for a dogs comfort. Please don't delay putting your old dog down just to avoid the pain of loss caused to your family. It is the last good thing we can do for them. When they can no longer have a quality life then it is time. Doesn't matter what we feel, think of the dog.


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Springer said:


> I'll throw the English Springer Spaniel into the mix.
> 
> Mine loves the water and loves the thick cattails for Roosters.


I agree, I forgot to throw in the ESS. There is no better dog on pheasants and they can serve you well in a duck blind as well. However, I still say a boykin :beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a chocolate pointing lab and i think thats the best breed going! points my pheasants, retrieves my ducks and no burr problems like a long hair dog. Best disposition out there and a really great family dog.


----------



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

if i were to get a bird dog i would get a german Shorthair but im wanting to get a different dog rite now but dont have the money to do so and thats a **** dog or a cat dog.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I lost my best friend, my Beagle almost a year ago. I thought about another dog and a Beagle was out of the question! I ended up with a chesapeake. Great dog I love her to death, but she's not the Beagle, and never will be. I think it would have been real tough looking at the same breed and comparing. I would have felt I was cheating by spending time with a new dog of the same breed. May sound stupid, but that's how I felt and I'm still not ready for another beagle, and maybe never will replace her.
miss you Beagle!!


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

DD :beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=31696


----------

